# HTML, Dateien (die selbstgeschriebene Homepage)... Wo speichern?



## Developer_Y (22. Februar 2009)

Hi, wie ihr sicher wisst, bin ich nooch relativ neu auf dem gebiet "HTML" ich war früher ein JavaProgrammierer, und will nun die altgelehrte Kunst des "HTML" lernen, lol.

So, wenn man nun eine Website geschrieben hat, mit Sounds und allem drum und dran, Bilder usw....,
wo kann ich nun die Dateien im Internet speichern, 
damit sie eine Richtige HomepageBilden, z.B., wenn ich die DAteien in einer Datenbank online gratis speichere, dann ist das kein schöner link, gehts nicht irgendwie, dass ich die selbstgeschriebene datei, wie hier z.B. "tutorials.de"
speichern kann,


----------



## Kai008 (22. Februar 2009)

Nimmst du endweder eine free Domain (mein Lieblings: http://6x.to) oder musst du bezahlen. Gibt auch ein paar Gratis de-Domainen, aber die sind Werbefinanziert (oder gleich abzocken), somit ist es nicht wirklich brauchbar. Der Durchschnittspreis ist afaik 1 €, gibt auch billigere, sicher auch teurere für *.de.
Ist so, weil sie global bei einer gemeinnützigen Organisation registriert werden müssen. (Glaube die IANA erledigt das.)
Für *.de ist bei der Registrierung die nic.de zuständig.
Wie viel es dort kostet finde ich gerade nicht, aber sicher auch so 1 €/M.

Die Seiten an sich kannst du bei lima-city.de hochladen. Die "versteigern" auch de-Domainen, aber die Chance dass du eine bekommst ist derzeit gleich null.

Und Homepage's mit Sound gehören auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt.


----------



## Maik (22. Februar 2009)

Moin,

schau mal bitte in deinen Thread Anfänger, aber so richtig! vorbei.

Vielen Dank!



> Bitte erstelle keine Doppel-/Mehrfach-/Pushpostings. Dazu zählen insbesondere das Erstellen identischer Themen in mehreren unterschiedlichen Unterforen, das mehrfache oder erneute Einstellen eines bereits vorhandenen Themas, und das Posten von Beiträgen, die einzig und allein dem Zweck dienen, das entsprechende Thema in der Themenauflistung wieder weiter oben zu platzieren (sog. „Thread Pushing“). Derartige Beiträge werden restlos gelöscht. Sollte der Eindruck bei unseren Moderatoren entstehen, dass wissentlich gegen diesen Punkt verstoßen wurde, hat dies die unbegrenzte Sperrung des Accounts zur Folge.



Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html (Nr.12)

[closed]

mfg Maik


----------

